# Fishing Thief River



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone fished the Thief River? I have been out a couple of times but no luck! Literally nothing but wood ducks. Maybe I am not using the right presentation and maybe I am not fishing the right part of it? Some info would be muchly appreciated for a frustrated fisherman.

Mav


----------

